# What does your Avatar mean to you?



## talakestreal (Jul 28, 2008)

Before anyone says omg, another avatar thread, that's not what this is about. It's based on those other threads, but it's actually meant somewhat serious.  

My question is, the avatar you use on this forum, what does it mean to you? Is it an image of your fursona? If it is, why that picture?  Some people, I know they change their picture around. I do that on occasion.  

I just find myself curious, because some people never change their avatars, and in fact, that's what most of us associate them best with, rather than their names or their word-style.  

For me, my current avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is chosen because it represents my current dragon self, a catdragon. She looks to me to be mysterious and somewhat capricious, almost like she is watching the people around her. She seems quiet and a little wary. That's how I'm currently expressing my personality. 

So for you, what's your avatar mean to you?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 28, 2008)

my avi is used to sex up all threads it comes across =^_^= no but seriously, it mostly represents what I find... "sexy" I guess. like, I have a huge love for big ears (like the pic on my profile for example), which is why my fursona is a fennec fox.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 28, 2008)

to remind me i draw horrible ^^;;


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine's half of a picture that I drew of the fursonas of my boyfriend and I for Valentine's day (not this past one, the year before). I think art is one of the most sincere gifts that you can give, because it comes from your own soul and hard work. It's not like picking something up from the store in 10 minutes to fill a gift quota.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 28, 2008)

My current avatar reperesents my sense of humour.  And that life is very unpredictable and will surprise you when you least expect it.


----------



## Merp (Jul 28, 2008)

I drew mine for an I.D. Gaia or Dev Art or something a while back....I just cropped it and threw some color on it....I guess it reminds me of myself...and my favorite colors...


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jul 28, 2008)

I like Lolita crap.
It shows my feminine, girly side. :'P


----------



## Loke (Jul 28, 2008)

I picked it because its the most relevant thing I had to use as an avatar, and I drew it so I kinda like it.  I drew it out of boredom at work though.  It wasnt originally meant to be my fursona.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 28, 2008)

I chose mine because... its a frickin GREEN BUNNY...

Its pretty crappy and pixelated though. I want to end up drawing my avatar once I know how xD


----------



## Lukar (Jul 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> my avi is used to sex up all threads it comes across =^_^= no but seriously, it mostly represents what I find... "sexy" I guess. like, I have a huge love for big ears (like the pic on my profile for example), which is why my fursona is a fennec fox.



Well, it does make the threads more sexy. xD

Anyways, mine has no real meaning. I just chose a wolf's eye cuz I like wolves.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar actually means a great deal to me, which probably sounds silly to some people. Because of its origins over a year ago, it reminds me of the love and kinship that I have with my best friend. Yes, it's an image of my "fursona", but it was very much created by the both of us in a way and so it is all the more special to me. There was a lot of laughter and mistakes in the creation of the actual picture that I cropped my avatar from.

On a less mushy note, my fursona's appearance in the avatar reflects a few attributes of myself. There are three defining features that she shares with me, but I think that an easily overlooked one is her eye--depending on how you look at the picture, her line of sight is in different places. From a small view it's as if she's looking towards you, and from a full view it's easy to see that she is looking up. She's just quietly watching something, she's always watching, and normally she just keeps her mouth shut about it all. I'll spare everyone the torture of having to read everything else (deep/meaningful/silly) I have to say about it.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine is... Urm... Er... Yeah. <(._.)>



*note to self: must create avatar sometime in the future*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 28, 2008)

Takumi_L picked it for me. I thought it was cute, so I stuck with it.

In light of the state of the forums lately, it's also become my FAF face.


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine's a Tanuki character (Tom Nook is a Tanuki, right? Because it's drawn like a raccoon...). I clipped it from a VGCats strip. I've never played Animal Crossing, but I do have a friend who calls me "Tom Nook". It's just the cutest of the 3 avatars I usually use on forums.


----------



## Gorgy (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar shows that I am not too good at drawing yet


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine is a portrayel of my 1337 photoshop skills....
>.>
<.<
I hope to get better, but i think it playfully represents my nature.


----------



## Pacific Island (Jul 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> my avi is used to sex up all threads it comes across =^_^= no but seriously, it mostly represents what I find... "sexy" I guess. like, I have a huge love for big ears (like the pic on my profile for example), which is why my fursona is a fennec fox.



Took the words out of my mouth >:3


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar shows that you can still get original content out of overdone memes.


----------



## virus (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine is the puppet that all furries are to me.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

that puppet is feral! i want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine shows my fursona's playful and mischevious side side, I guess  That avatar is actually from a drawing I did a little while back.

And I absolutely hate it when people ask me "HEY WHO DREW THAT FOR YOU?!" Just because I am very young. Seriously, SHEESH XD NO FAIR. I can draw too you know even though I am younger than you D8>


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 28, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> my avi is used to sex up all threads it comes across =^_^=



It succeeds 

Anywho, I haven't made/chosen an avatar yet.  I don't plan to until I can draw a decent isometric perspective picture of Faolan.  

*no, that wont be the avvie, but once I draw that, I am sure I will be able to pick up slight variations of perspective, and eventually get what I need *


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine is my first conbadge, the first picture of my fursona, and it was drawn by a rather good friend of mine.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar is merely a placeholder--although an adorable, Earthbound-filled placeholder--until my scanner is up and running.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 28, 2008)

I just liked the cute face I made of a pic ^^


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

question Taefaros, why is the leprechaun following Jeff?http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=10135


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 28, 2008)

I ripped my avatar of a daft website because I wanted something 'furry' but can't draw. I also tought it looked kinda funny. (It's supposed to be a cat version of Mao Zedong). 
And yes, I guess I pretty much am  a communist, but not an authoritarian.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 28, 2008)

mine is a picture of a video game character i like, with my photoshop skillz (represent) added to reference a movie i want to see


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 28, 2008)

It means my fursona likes Vaporeon in special ways.


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 28, 2008)

There lived in London a humble lab assistant with an interest in transformation. His existence ended on June 21st 2008, when he dissolved a few strange nuggets of gold dug up at the site of an ancient stone circle. Unusual the metal certainly was, for it harboured the final remaining essence of a long-forgotten Celtic deity, queen of the sun and sexuality. Her dormant magic was awakened by the midday rays of the summer solstice -- and at that exact same moment, he accidentally spilt the solution on himself.

Rushing to wash off the acid, he watched in astonishment as the skin on his hand turned smooth and shiny, glowing in the sunlight like pure, polished gold. Then the patch of golden skin began to expand, spreading across his flesh. He gasped, touched it -- and gasped again! Now the fingertips of his other hand were also smooth and golden, the warm lustre continuing to spread even as his nails grew long, elegant and..._feminine_.

Fifteen minutes later, his every molecule had been permanently transformed into living gold, remade in the pagan queenâ€™s image, imbued with all her wondrous abilities and carnal desires. Slowly, disbelievingly, the gleaming, golden woman ran her hands over her ample and immaculate breasts (36D) and fully erect nipples, her perfectly-rounded rear and succulent, shining sex...

Goldie (it was the first name that came to mind) was even more surprised to realise just how much she preferred this beautiful female body!


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 28, 2008)

Hm...
First: My Avi is not drawn by me. To be exact: I dont know who had draw him.
Maybe you cant see it on the small pic (And again: This stupid Forum doesnt let me put the pic with normal size in the avi. Yes its small enough -.-) but his scales are dark violet. Its that color i would have i've if i would be a dragon. So he's violet dragon, my fursona is violet dragon, i hope to become in far far future a violet dragon...
Have I more to say?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> question Taefaros, why is the leprechaun following Jeff?



Because the leprechaun is a homosexicle roommate.

And desiring_change wins this thread.


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 28, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> And desiring_change wins this thread.



Thanks. 

It's just some silly backstory I came up with quickly -- basically a rip-off of the Grey Gargoyle's origin story from Marvel Comics -- when I commissioned a drawing of the character; I'm not really a lab assistant!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 28, 2008)

Aw dang, a winner is no longer you....Well, okay, yes it is.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar shows my two main fursonas Shark and Krahs (the one with the hair).  Main reason I use this avatar is because it's the only picture I have with these two in it.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar shows Ky Kiske while Riding the Lightning, and it serves as an alternative until I get someone to draw my fursona. ;_;


----------



## Razrien (Jul 28, 2008)

My own av. is basically the same one I use on every forum I visit  ^^
No real details, or much going on.  Just a simple, anonymous bunny upon the internet, much like myself.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 28, 2008)

*This avatar is appropriate for me because Ivysaur is a Pokemon that others on the internet have come to relate me to, largely due to my use of Pokemon Trainer in Smash Bros Brawl and my particularly potent use of Ivysaur. I don't object to this association at all because I've always loved the Bulbasaur evolutionary line, possibly more than the other two starters from R/G/B. The Awesome face also just reflects my sense of humor, you might say.*


----------



## ADF (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine just represents what my current drawing ability allows me to show my character as.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar shows my emotion when my friends make stupid ideas or suggestions.
And Because I like Falco.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 28, 2008)

Heheheh, Mine represents my first attempt at something remotely 'Smutty'.


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine is a fox in a box lol I dunno just a cool fox


----------



## xiath (Jul 28, 2008)

it is my first colored version of my fursona.  I know, it sucks.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 28, 2008)

to show how much i love vore and fat furs


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine's a recolored invisionfree forum preinstalled avatar being used for filler until I stop being lazy to draw my fursona and use it as my avatar then.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 28, 2008)

I chose mine recently to open out in what my interest is in now.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar is a guar. My signature pic is a guar. I like guars.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, my favorite animals are dogs, and my favorite breed is the Pembroke Welsh Corgi. It wasn't originally an avatar, but just a Photoshop experiment that turned out well. And, I didn't have any other good pictures, and I didn't feel like making an new one. Plus, I don't have a fursona.

Soo.. A corgi it is! =D Lol, interesting story, I know!


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar was drawn by Seux/Zeriara (http://swampmonster.atspace.com/), and I chose to use this one because it's a fabulous depiction of my character (both visually and in the bit of personality it portrays). Haha, my explanation isn't exactly in-depth.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 28, 2008)

I've always had an affinity for crows, more so than any other flying animal, that's why I chose a crow as the avian manifestation of my primary character. I guess you could call this character my fursona as it is rather personal to me. Also this avatar is one of the first things I've drawn in a very long time.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine is my "fursona" In a way. He's a species I'm working in and the slayer pun is just something that flew into my head one day. Besides, Dragons rock the house all day and all night :3 other than that he's just a dragon and Dragons are my everything.


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2008)

My first attempt at my cheetah self :3


----------



## Smash-Kun (Jul 28, 2008)

Me? My avatar?

It means Wolf is awesome. It means that if you piss him off, you're dead.


----------



## Lucius (Jul 28, 2008)

hmm....mine was the first time I ever drew my fursona...it was the best thing I ever drew actually... and it came out better then I expected


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 28, 2008)

That's what I see when I look in the mirror, a big, ugly, vicious troll-ape.


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 28, 2008)

"ARGLBLRGL"


----------



## Althea (Jul 28, 2008)

My avatar is the human side of my fursona. She actually came from an old character I had. I just re-vamped her up and there it is. It also shows that my drawing abilities kinda suck too XD


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2008)

Smash-Kun said:


> Me? My avatar?
> 
> It means Wolf is awesome. It means that if you piss him off, you're dead.



Mind telling me where you found the picture?


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2008)

And now, the wof wof


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2008)

gypsythecabbit said:


> "ARGLBLRGL"



I vote this the best so far.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 29, 2008)

My avatar is the dark form of my usually bright yellow and blue alter-ego, Topaz. Each one of the "girls in my head" have a dark or macabre form, sort of to reflect how each personality facet has a drawback.

Topaz has always been a very intense person, looking at you straight in the eyes and not backing down from her beliefs. That's one of the aspects of me she represents. I think I captured that well in my avatar.

I created her myself, using my usual artistic tools of the trade: colored pencils and a little bit of pen. 

I've had this avatar for some time, and I still like it very much. Dramatic as hell if I do say so myself.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2008)

Now my avatar is picture of a black fox. It's (if you believe in this kind of thing) my spirit animal.


----------



## Frasque (Jul 29, 2008)

Its not meaningful, other than I think it's cute.


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 29, 2008)

Aden said:


> I vote this the best so far.



Scruffy: Second


----------



## sillydraco (Jul 30, 2008)

hee hee, mine shows what i look like and how very silly i am! plus it is an affirmation as to who i truly am on the inside *nods sagely* ._.


----------



## KroneFire (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine was made mostly out of boredom and a bad attempt at animation (still workin on the whole Photoshop thing) but it just shows how most people think of me, depressing, but when i get around freinds its time to PARTY


----------



## Keita Haruka (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine's pretty simple. It's a representation of my mate and I. I came across it and it as just too perfect to pass up since it just captures us so well.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jul 30, 2008)

Mines means that Secret Squirrel rocks, nothing deep and meaningful but it works for me.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 30, 2008)

i just have this one because this fox drawn by blotch looks very similar to me, and hes a very pretty looking foxers =)


----------



## conejo (Jul 31, 2008)

its the plush bunny i made for my gf. 
when i cant be around she still has her bunny to cuddle


----------



## Skie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mines represents Bi Furry Pride.
Also shows I'm Lupine 
I just did the gradient on it.
I just use it as a generic avatar until I'll get myself drawn by someone I guess.
Before that I used to use Skie the dragon avatar, but that was before my furry days


----------



## ExTo (Jul 31, 2008)

Doesn't have a meaning per se, but it's a character/fursona I like muchly and also my best prismacolor drawing ever, by far. I'm kind of proud of it, despite its flaws.


----------



## Entropy (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine is an in-joke with the people on the Facepunch Studios forums. All the gay/bi members got oranges for avatars one day. Since my older avatar had been a ninja, I got a ninja orange made for me by someone!

It's going to be replaced with something a little more furry once I've actually finished drawing my fursona. My fursona is such a fantastically mixed up bunch of influences I could never hope to find a suitable picture on the internet which would look much like it. For now this ninja orange will have to do.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Aug 1, 2008)

Tirrell fuck yeah


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

my avatar reminds me to play Total Overdose


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 1, 2008)

My avatar reminds me that even kitties hate everything.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Aug 1, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> My avatar reminds me that even kitties hate everything.



This one is full of win.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess I better post again, since not only has my avatar changed but also my name.

I changed the name and avatar to best suit how I think I really am, after doing some soul-searching. Clafier has been with me for many a year, but lately she has become a more and more dominant force within me. And since my life at the moment is at a sort of juncture, I think she's symbolizing my more adult view of life.

But yeah, once again I created it myself using my colored pen markers and pencils.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 1, 2008)

For a long while, I searched for a picture that not only was a deer, but also had the look that would match who I am based on my personality, and the one I'm using now was perfect, IMO. The look on the anthro buck's face in my avatar has some qualities that match who I am in real life, such as gentleness, reassurance, and caring.


----------



## Rebahnic (Aug 1, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## Badballs (Aug 1, 2008)

My avatar is a five-minute doodle I made of a character I designed off the top of my head because apparently furries find that sort of thing important.
Can you tell I don't take the whole 'fursona' thing very seriously?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 1, 2008)

My avatar illustrates that my boyfriend took his Xbox back to his house yesterday, and ALL OF THE SUDDEN, I get this urge to play Oblivion. So, I'll just settle for obsessing over corgis rather then filling my time with lovely medieval cat-person thiefy goodness ;.;


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 1, 2008)

My avatar is a face shot of my character.  I actually have a series of them that I rotate between depending on my mood as seen here:

http://dolphy.deviantart.com/art/Mood-Icons-for-Tansunn-84717386
http://dolphy.deviantart.com/art/Mood-Icons-for-Tansunn-2-90651004
http://dolphy.deviantart.com/art/Anthro-Group-Picture-79154184 (I cropped this one for a generic "happy" emotion, which you've probably noticed is missing from the previous two)


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

It was one of the first pictures drawn for me on this forum... and it kinda reminds me of myself when I don't want to kill someone... >.>;


----------



## xiath (Aug 2, 2008)

Update: I just updated my avatar,  it is still of my fursona but this time actually looks like him!  Though i forgot his blue collar... oh well...


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

My avatar is of a wierd guy who makes wierder music involving robots and taking over the world. It's there until I can figure out how to draw or actually turn pictures into avatars.


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

My avatar makes me think of that glorious companion cube....


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

My avatar is usually just pics i find cool, but right now I like having it as my fursoa ^^


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

That's actually what i do, but I saw the companion cube and was like, "Perfect!"

I hate seeing the low post count >:[


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

VyncentEsovar said:


> That's actually what i do, but I saw the companion cube and was like, "Perfect!"



The companion cube is made of win



VyncentEsovar said:


> I hate seeing the low post count >:[



Hehe, I've haven't been posting enough, lately, decided to post some more tonight ^^


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh, I haven't registered on the forums and it's 5:45 in the morning. So I decied, "What the hell, fine" and.. here i am!

Woohoo! 8 posts! Go me!


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 2, 2008)

VyncentEsovar said:


> Eh, I haven't registered on the forums and it's 5:45 in the morning. So I decied, "What the hell, fine" and.. here i am!
> 
> Woohoo! 8 posts! Go me!



Trust me man it goes from 8 to 80 faster than you think. I find it amzing that I have so much crap to post each night.


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

I wanna go to ireland...


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Trust me man it goes from 8 to 80 faster than you think. I find it amzing that I have so much crap to post each night.



This is so true.. Lol



VyncentEsovar said:


> I wanna go to ireland...



I second that


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

Beeeeeeeer!!

I've been up for a good 18 hours now.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

VyncentEsovar said:


> Beeeeeeeer!!
> 
> I've been up for a good 18 hours now.



Wouldnt beer make you want to sleep instead... lol


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

Lol, not when I'm drinking my 4th energy drink in 18 hours.

That's like, 1 every 4.5 hours.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

VyncentEsovar said:


> Lol, not when I'm drinking my 4th energy drink in 18 hours.
> 
> That's like, 1 every 4.5 hours.



I did something similar, but way worse, had like 6 energy drinks in a span of like 14 hours, I was really messed up that night had to take a nap x3


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm prolly gonna crash around 1pm and that's gonna make me mad.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

-_- You guys are very unhealthy. And what's a companion cube?


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

!?

Me!? unhealthy!? Army wouldn't let me do that =P

And a companion cube... Is made of caek :3


----------



## Magikian (Aug 2, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> -_- You guys are very unhealthy. *And what's a companion cube?*



I vote we burn the heathen at the stake...


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

BURN ITTTTT!!

KILL IT WITH FIREEEE x3


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree!! *creates a fireball in his hand* You must burn :3


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 3, 2008)

VyncentEsovar said:


> And a companion cube... Is made of caek :3



The cube is a lie. D:












... No, wait... <(;>.>)>


----------



## Cryptic (Aug 3, 2008)

My avatar is the darker element of myself. And he's also the mascot of Disturbed, and really cool


----------



## Kalianos (Aug 3, 2008)

Mines to show people that my fursona is a skunk, that's it


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 3, 2008)

And a nice looking skunk it is, too.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

Metallica ROX YUR SOX!


----------



## Mattcat (Aug 3, 2008)

My avatar represents a blank space in my soul. White like purgatory it exists but is empty. Without noise  it screams. Invisible it stands out to only one, me.


It also represents my laptop's crashing and my loss of all my forum avatars.


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 4, 2008)

My avatar is this really cool guy I found on collegehumor.com
I think he really represents me well.


----------



## Arc (Aug 4, 2008)

My Avatar just shows, that my fursona is a Sergal.
And it means much to me, since it's drawn by a good friend.


----------



## Kusatsu (Aug 4, 2008)

It means a lot cause it was done by my honey, and it looks sextastic.


----------



## coracleboat (Aug 4, 2008)

My avatar is a profile view of one of my eighteenbillion fursonas.  It represents simultaneously the only decent thing I've ever managed to draw and the reason why I am not an artist.


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 4, 2008)

Werebears were a small line of teddy bears who's heads and hands could change via 'flipping them' (think Popples) from cute to werewolf-bear. They were made by Hornby (who make toy trains) and were designed a British bloke. I have a complete set and i wuv them.

That's a Werebear in my avatar, his name is Fang.

MeX


----------



## capthavoc123 (Aug 4, 2008)

My avatar is my first character that I ever created. She holds sentimental value for me, and will be featured in a novel that I'm currently developing.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I like Bree and I thought picture was cool and a bit funny.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 5, 2008)

Well it took me forever to find one so it means a lot to me. It's the greatest.


----------



## Tabor (Aug 5, 2008)

He's my soft, cute and fuzzy side.


----------



## Belladonna Starfire (Aug 5, 2008)

A resemblance of myself the way I truly want to be persevered, with the new knowledge of wanting so. My inner self.


----------



## Myoki (Aug 5, 2008)

My avatar is a picture of a fennec and is basically acting as a placeholder until I get an avatar of my actual fursona.


----------



## lolcox (Aug 5, 2008)

My avatar is there because I'm too lazy to get a tribute to my narcissism done for this particular account.

Also, om nom, carrot, nom.


----------



## Kama (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine right now is a random image before I get my avatar drawn in some form or fashion.... >>
And I just liked the black and white coloring, simple, but unique being that I've never seen it used before


----------



## Bambi (Aug 6, 2008)

What does it mean to me?

Hunting; but in reverse.


----------



## Xantid (Aug 6, 2008)

It doesn't really mean anything to me right now, because I drew it kinda as a little something for FAforums without thinking, but once I get some free time, I will sit down and make a really good avatar for myself ^^

So yeah, right now, it's just my scalesona showing off his fangs, nothing else.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 6, 2008)

my avi symbolizes.... sexyness within the fandom! it's out there to tell everyone "I'm as sexy as it gets! >=3"


----------



## Entlassen (Aug 6, 2008)

My avatar was drawn by this girl I met at my first con, so I think it's pretty special in its own way...


----------



## Rayne (Aug 6, 2008)

My avatar is just a screenshot of someone who completely annihilated me in an alleyway with a BAR in DoD:S. Nothing special, really, I just think it looks cool. That, and I lack any pictures of my 'sona, so hello placeholder!


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 6, 2008)

It's for my pet cat Oreo who passed away a while ago 

My name comes from his brother Zorro!


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

my avatar is a representation of my fursona, wich is the 'inner' or 'core' part of me.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 6, 2008)

My affinity for eurodance music and the willingness to move to the beat. But I've been gettin' a lot of comments about it through PMs. It's like I'm a burnette turning blonde or something!


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> my avi symbolizes.... sexyness within the fandom! it's out there to tell everyone "I'm as sexy as it gets! >=3"


My avatar is here to dispute your avatar.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 6, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> My avatar is here to dispute your avatar.



bring it on bitch! 

ah fuck... I can't win against the citra! damn you adam waaaaaan!


----------



## Rytes (Aug 6, 2008)

It means everything (use your imagination)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Rytes said:


> It means everything (use your imagination)



so... nothing... means everything?


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> bring it on bitch!
> 
> ah fuck... I can't win against the citra! damn you adam waaaaaan!



For what it's worth, I'd pick your avatar over the citra for someone to take to bed and snuggle with...


----------



## Rytes (Aug 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> so... nothing... means everything?




that's deep thinking right there... side effects of contemplating that includes, death.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Rytes said:


> that's deep thinking right there... side effects of contemplating that includes, death.



I like to think... dare I say... dangerously? *james bond stare* hahaha, good ol' chap... wait, where am I?

edit: thnx tansunn... I think I would take yours to bed first though ;3


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 6, 2008)

But is there really a first if they're both doing it at the same time?  ;3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 7, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> But is there really a first if they're both doing it at the same time?  ;3



oh dear gawd... RP with me hard!

*cough* as I was saying... you make a valid point >=3


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 7, 2008)

Perhaps this weekend.  I'm pretty busy the next couple of days.  :3


----------



## wildrider (Aug 7, 2008)

I usually go with my fursona, so it's Maxon, but I love the one I have now which is Chibi Maxon.  It's possibly the happiest and cutest of picture of Maxon ever.  Those big green eyes and happy/mischievous smile.  God I so want another cute picture of Maxon!  So yeah, basically I chose it cause it's such a fun picture, heh.


----------



## Alan (Aug 7, 2008)

My avatar is my Fursona, it was made by Boombox!


----------

